# Your Muscle Shop experience



## Theknife (Aug 29, 2022)

29
6’1” 
219 
Test E Tren E Var 20mg 

Used your muscle shop against my better judgement. The lab is Gen labs inc out of Germany but the reviews and site and sus asf AND the way money is transacted. None the less, I’ve gotten some gains with minimal sides. No cough, acne, hair loss,  shrinking balls. 
Was 205-207. (+13-15lbs) 

Used your muscle shop because alinshop fucked me royally.


----------



## TODAY (Aug 29, 2022)

cool




so what kind of movies do you like


----------



## Robdjents (Aug 29, 2022)

Theknife said:


> 29
> 6’1”
> 219
> Test E Tren E Var 20mg
> ...


How much you get paid for that?


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 29, 2022)

Nobody cares. 
You messaged me yesterday saying you ordered them. I ignored you. Now you magically have it. 
Gtfo with your my muscle shop shilling. 
How much free gear did they give you? 
They couldn’t even give it away here.


----------



## Theknife (Aug 29, 2022)

Tri sets and drop sets are my go to right now. Other than that super sets with drop set, two days on one day off. 

Dorian Yates and frank mcgrath are my “idols” in the BB world.


----------



## Theknife (Aug 29, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Nobody cares.
> You messaged me yesterday saying you ordered them. I ignored you. Now you magically have it.
> Gtfo with your my muscle shop shilling.
> How much free gear did they give you?
> They couldn’t even give it away here.


Lmao yeah asked you if they’re shit and already ordered from them you fuckin swine. 

I ain’t getting shit. Just posting my experience like 10 other members recommended I do you fuckin sensitive ass little fairy lol


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 29, 2022)

Theknife said:


> Tri sets and drop sets are my go to right now. Other than that super sets with drop set, two days on one day off.
> 
> Dorian Yates and frank mcgrath are my “idols” in the BB world.


Yes because Yates did tons of tri sets and dropsets…. 
Also nobody cares shill.


----------



## iGone (Aug 29, 2022)

fuck out of here with that bullshit.


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 29, 2022)

Theknife said:


> Lmao yeah asked you if they’re shit and already ordered from them you fuckin swine.
> 
> I ain’t getting shit. Just posting my experience like 10 other members recommended I do you fuckin sensitive ass little fairy lol


Oh the little shill is talking. 
Yeah I’m a fairy I suck dick just not source dick. 
Nobody cares about your experience. 
Gtfo little guy


----------



## Theknife (Aug 29, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Nobody cares.
> You messaged me yesterday saying you ordered them. I ignored you. Now you magically have it.
> Gtfo with your my muscle shop shilling.
> How much free gear did they give you?
> They couldn’t even give it away here.





TODAY said:


> cool
> 
> 
> 
> ...





RiR0 said:


> Oh the little shill is talking.
> Yeah I’m a fairy I suck dick just not source dick.
> Nobody cares about your experience.
> Gtfo little guy


Lmfao bruh you’re fuckin paranoid. I wouldn’t recommend the site I used to anyone because of how they handle shit. I was hoping to get more insight on better labs but you’re a serious fucking cunt so that’s gonna be hard for me to do. Juice is gettin to your shriveled brain.


----------



## Theknife (Aug 29, 2022)

iGone said:


> fuck out of here with that bullshit.


How tf is it bullshit? Senior members here told me to post about the fucking lab because I didn’t know and THEY didn’t know. You fucking inbred swine. You and riro share the same fuckin brain eh?


----------



## iGone (Aug 29, 2022)

Theknife said:


> Lmfao bruh you’re fuckin paranoid. I wouldn’t recommend the site I used to anyone because of how they handle shit. I was hoping to get more insight on better labs but you’re a serious fucking cunt so that’s gonna be hard for me to do. Juice is gettin to your shriveled brain.


You literally could've taken an extra few hours and found better labs. Wanna talk about brains, yours seems to be as smooth as my epoxy garage floor.


----------



## TODAY (Aug 29, 2022)

Theknife said:


> Lmao yeah asked you if they’re shit and already ordered from them you fuckin swine.
> 
> I ain’t getting shit. Just posting my experience like 10 other members recommended I do you fuckin sensitive ass little fairy lol


Shit, bro


I had to be the one to tell you this, but...


There was a thread here a few months back in which a member had Your Muscle Shop's tren, test, and var analyzed.

The analysis showed EXTREMELY high concentrations of lead, polybrominated diphenyl ethers, and DDT.

If those chemical names sound scary, it's because they're all potent neurotoxins.


Now, based on the posts you've made thus far, I'd guess that you're already down 30-45 IQ points. You'll never be able to retrieve that lost capacity, but you can avoid further damage by STOPPING IMMEDIATELY.


Godspeed, my friend.


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 29, 2022)

The only thing I will say, they aren’t our muscle shop. Don’t insinuate UG recommends or pushes them, or that any of us do. That’s not real. Hope you learn from your mistakes. Also, Allinshop is one of the oldest selective scammers.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Aug 29, 2022)

Theknife said:


> Juice is gettin to your shriveled brain.



@RiR0 


How many times in the past 2 weeks has this been said to you by "new" members?  


I think he likes you.


----------



## Theknife (Aug 29, 2022)

TODAY said:


> cool
> 
> 
> 
> ...





TODAY said:


> Shit, bro
> 
> 
> I had to be the one to tell you this, but...
> ...


Fair enough lmao. I don’t follow or know the parameters of finding a good lab. I ain’t promoting these dudes, just letting y’all know.


----------



## iGone (Aug 29, 2022)

Theknife said:


> Fair enough lmao. I don’t follow or know the parameters of finding a good lab. I ain’t promoting these dudes, just letting y’all know.


If you don't know the basics of finding a good lab then you shouldn't be running gear you daft cunt.


----------



## Theknife (Aug 29, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> The only thing I will say, they aren’t our muscle shop. Don’t insinuate UG recommends or pushes them, or that any of us do. That’s not real. Hope you learn from your mistakes. Also, Allinshop is one of the oldest selective scammers.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I’m not insinuating shit lmao. I’m not gonna sit here and be accused of advocating for them jsut because I shared the lab and my experience, like members have told me to do.


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 29, 2022)

Theknife said:


> I’m not insinuating shit lmao. I’m not gonna sit here and be accused of advocating for them jsut because I shared the lab and my experience, like members have told me to do.



“Your” is a weird way to not insinuate 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lifter6973 (Aug 29, 2022)

Theknife said:


> Lmao yeah asked you if they’re shit and already ordered from them you fuckin swine.
> 
> I ain’t getting shit. Just posting my experience like 10 other members recommended I do you fuckin sensitive ass little fairy lol


LOL @you fuckin swine


----------



## lifter6973 (Aug 29, 2022)

Human_Backhoe said:


> @RiR0
> 
> 
> How many times in the past 2 weeks has this been said to you by "new" members?
> ...



Yeah its that and oh you use steroids that is so lame. This time though its a guy that admits buying and using steroids and then gives someone else shit for using steroids. That makes sense.
Def same MO as Presser and that idiot averagebound douche


----------



## Theknife (Aug 29, 2022)

iGone said:


> If you don't know the basics of finding a good lab then you shouldn't be running gear you daft
> 
> 
> lifter6973 said:
> ...





TODAY said:


> cool
> 
> 
> 
> ...





lifter6973 said:


> LOL @you fuckin swine


Right fuck me.


----------



## Theknife (Aug 29, 2022)

But movies lol the contractor, lone survivor, ford VS Ferrari


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 29, 2022)

Theknife said:


> But movies lol the contractor, lone survivor, ford VS Ferrari


Nobody cares.


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 29, 2022)

Theknife said:


> Lmfao bruh you’re fuckin paranoid. I wouldn’t recommend the site I used to anyone because of how they handle shit. I was hoping to get more insight on better labs but you’re a serious fucking cunt so that’s gonna be hard for me to do. Juice is gettin to your shriveled brain.


How would you know what juice does to the brain? You can’t even find a lab.


----------



## Theknife (Aug 29, 2022)

Quit commenting then princess lmfao. Turn off notifications.


----------



## Test_subject (Aug 29, 2022)

Today I learned that there are people who are actually dumb enough to order from YOURMUSCLESHOP.

My hope for humanity just reached a new low.  I wouldn’t trust that moron to ship me a box of screws.


----------



## Theknife (Aug 29, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> Today I learned that there actually are people who are dumb enough to order from YOURMUSCLESHOP.
> 
> My hope for humanity just reached a new low.


Yeah the learning curve is real. Kind of hard not to use when y’all literally advertise them lolz


----------



## Test_subject (Aug 29, 2022)

Theknife said:


> Yeah the learning curve is real. Kind of hard not to use when y’all literally advertise them lolz


Did you read any of the 10+ threads where people rip him to shreds for being a liability, or did you just click the banner?


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 29, 2022)

Theknife said:


> Yeah the learning curve is real. Kind of hard not to use when y’all literally advertise them lolz


Kinda hard to find a good source when lack any critical thinking skills.
Funny no member here actually uses them and they advertise here. Nope just one lone moron. 
I’m talking about you btw because I don’t believe you have the mental capacity to understand


----------



## Theknife (Aug 29, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> Did you read any of the 10+ threads where people rip him to shreds for being a liability, or did you just click the banner?


So the guy doesn’t handle transactions the way y’all want to? That means the worst? You think LE gives a fuck about little piss ants? We’re ants in a jungle full of warriors 

I’d like to see the test on their gear lol.


----------



## Theknife (Aug 29, 2022)

TODAY said:


> Shit, bro
> 
> 
> I had to be the one to tell you this, but...
> ...


Where’s the report? Or is it a “oh I gotta find it” kind of report lol


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 29, 2022)

Theknife said:


> Where’s the report? Or is it a “oh I gotta find it” kind of report lol


Yeah a little fucking effort on your part. 
Crazy huh?


----------



## Test_subject (Aug 29, 2022)

Theknife said:


> So the guy doesn’t handle transactions the way y’all want to? That means the worst? You think LE gives a fuck about little piss ants? We’re ants in a jungle full of warriors
> 
> I’d like to see the test on their gear lol.


You could have just said “I just clicked on the banner”.


----------



## TODAY (Aug 29, 2022)

Theknife said:


> Where’s the report? Or is it a “oh I gotta find it” kind of report lol


Oh, it's very real


But with all of the lead and DDT in your system, I honestly don't think that you'd be able to read it.


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 29, 2022)

TODAY said:


> Oh, it's very real
> 
> 
> But with all of the lead and DDT in your system, I honestly don't think that you'd be able to read it.


I’m fucking dead 😂


----------



## Theknife (Aug 29, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> Did you read any of the 10+ threads where people rip him to shreds for being a liability, or did you just click the banner?


Ordered a month ago. 


Test_subject said:


> You could have just said “I clicked on the banner”.


I ordered a month ago. Thought I did all the DD required until I found this forum. Fuckin vicious


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 29, 2022)

Theknife said:


> Ordered a month ago.
> 
> I ordered a month ago. Thought I did all the DD required until I found this forum. Fuckin vicious


Just say you’re lazy and retarded it’s okay


----------



## Theknife (Aug 29, 2022)

TODAY said:


> Oh, it's very real
> 
> 
> But with all of the lead and DDT in your system, I honestly don't think that you'd be able to read it.


Oh I’m sure it is. Sounds like you don’t like the way the guy operates so you gotta bash it anyway you can because they didn’t tip toe through your 100 point inspection process lol.


----------



## Slabiathan (Aug 29, 2022)

Theknife said:


> Where’s the report? Or is it a “oh I gotta find it” kind of report lol


You know what would go great with your gear? This genius Icarus program someone just posted! In case you don't know how to use the search function, it's the magnifying glass in the upper right, search Icarus and let the gainz commence.


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 29, 2022)

Yeah they don’t care about personal amounts 









						Chalmette man arrested after receiving steroids in mail
					

Lance Coppersmith




					www.nola.com


----------



## TODAY (Aug 29, 2022)

Theknife said:


> Oh I’m rwetetrtrytyfggdgsure it is. Sounds like you defewttton’t like the way the guy operates so you gotta bash it anyway you can because they didn’t ttertreyrtdfwerip toe through your 1ertseryhfdghbxfghsrtyfcbcf00 point inspectifft4eron process lol.


Oh god

The seizures are starting.

Get yourself to a hospital ASAP


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 29, 2022)

Theknife said:


> Oh I’m sure it is. Sounds like you don’t like the way the guy operates so you gotta bash it anyway you can because they didn’t tip toe through your 100 point inspection process lol.


That’s exactly what a shill would say


----------



## Theknife (Aug 29, 2022)

Slabiathan said:


> You know what would go great with your gear? This genius Icarus program someone just posted! In case you don't know how to use the search function, it's the magnifying glass in the upper right, search Icarus and let the gainz commence.


Lmaooo bruh you don’t know your head from your ass when it comes to this lab.


----------



## Theknife (Aug 29, 2022)

TODAY said:


> Oh god
> 
> The seizures are starting.
> 
> I put Riros dick in me



That’s awkward.


----------



## TODAY (Aug 29, 2022)

Theknife said:


> Lmao3844732674326432743278u432orriugrhboo bruh you don’t know your headewrpi23urwjhflkdjfliewhfdfjbfjds,mjkwdfn from your ass when it cofdfdsfewewdfdsgrere6yymes to this lab.


Jesus, it's even worse than I feared


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 29, 2022)

Theknife said:


> Lmaooo bruh you don’t know your head from your ass when it comes to this lab.


Definitely a shill.


----------



## Theknife (Aug 29, 2022)

TODAY said:


> Jesus, i want riros dick in me so bad



Bro are you okay?


----------



## TODAY (Aug 29, 2022)

Theknife said:


> That’soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo awkward.


FUCK

Is anybody here a medical professional?


----------



## Test_subject (Aug 29, 2022)

Theknife said:


> Oh I’m sure it is. Sounds like you don’t like the way the guy operates so you gotta bash it anyway you can because they didn’t tip toe through your 100 point inspection process lol.


That doesn’t sound like something a customer would say.


----------



## Test_subject (Aug 29, 2022)

TODAY said:


> FUCK
> 
> Is anybody here a medical professional?


He’s stroking out!!


----------



## Theknife (Aug 29, 2022)

TODAY said:


> FUCK
> 
> Is anybody here gay? I need dick in me!!


 Bro we’re here to talk about juice not dick.


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 29, 2022)

Theknife said:


> Bro are you okay?


Sorry buddy but you’re not my type


----------



## Theknife (Aug 29, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> That doesn’t sound like something a customer would say.


What do they say officer?


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 29, 2022)

Theknife said:


> Bro we’re here to talk about juice not dick.


Then why are posting? You can’t even find a source


----------



## Test_subject (Aug 29, 2022)

Theknife said:


> What do they say officer?


You got me. I’m a police officer.

Great detective work big guy!


----------



## Theknife (Aug 29, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> You got me. I’m a police officer.
> 
> Great detective work big guy!
> 
> View attachment 26915


Thank you. Felt like I was being interrogated for posting something y’all didn’t like.


----------



## Test_subject (Aug 29, 2022)

Theknife said:


> Thank you. Felt like I was being interrogated for posting something y’all didn’t like.


No, what you’re posting just seems very defensive and suspect. Why would a customer feel the need to defend a source — especially one that has a track record of terrible security and posting customer information?


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 29, 2022)

Theknife said:


> Lmao yeah asked you if they’re shit and already ordered from them you fuckin swine.
> 
> I ain’t getting shit. Just posting my experience like 10 other members recommended I do you fuckin sensitive ass little fairy lol


Bullshit. Nobody recommended that you share your experience.

They said "Do an introduction".


----------



## Theknife (Aug 29, 2022)




----------



## Theknife (Aug 29, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Bullshit. Nobody recommended that you share your experience.
> 
> They said "Do an introduction".


There’s your proof, I can get the other ones too.

Dude you’re bald. Stfu.


----------



## Theknife (Aug 29, 2022)

The only thing I will say, they aren’t our muscle shop. Don’t insinuate UG recommends or pushes them, or that any of us do. That’s not real. Hope you learn from your mistakes. Also, Allinshop is one of the oldest selective scammers.


IronSoul said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Duly noted, sorry for the hostility. New to “online labs.” 

Always used trusted sources at the gym aside from the time or two I used alin.


----------



## Theknife (Aug 29, 2022)

No, what you’re posting just seems very defensive and suspect. Why would a customer feel the need to defend a source — especially one that has a track record of terrible security and posting customer information?


Because I’m literally injecting this shit in my body lmao 

I post my experience hoping to get insight and I just get shit on. Idk the fuckin rules.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 29, 2022)

Theknife said:


> There’s your proof, I can get the other ones too.
> 
> Dude you’re bald. Stfu.


Lets see the other nine too.


----------



## Theknife (Aug 29, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> No, what you’re posting just seems very defensive and suspect. Why would a customer feel the need to defend a source — especially one that has a track record of terrible security and posting customer information?



I’m not recommending them, AT ALL. I agree with everything y’all are saying. I didn’t post it to upsell them. Just figured I’d post a truthful experience. 

I’m new to the online scene admittedly I need help


----------



## Theknife (Aug 29, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Lets see the other nine too.



Lets see your hairline


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 29, 2022)

Theknife said:


> I’m not recommending them, AT ALL. I agree with everything y’all are saying. I didn’t post it to upsell them. Just figured I’d post a truthful experience.
> 
> I’m new to the online scene admittedly I need help


Back up... when did you start running this cycle? What is your doses?


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 29, 2022)

Theknife said:


> Lets see your hairline


That's all you got.

Ok. 

Wow. You really hurt my feelings here. What did I do to you? You think this is going to add any credibility to your "experience report"?


----------



## Theknife (Aug 29, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Back up... when did you start running this cycle? What is your doses?


I’ll play along, 3-4 weeks ago, 300 mg test e 
150 tren e 40mg of var.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 29, 2022)

Theknife said:


> I’ll play along, 3-4 weeks ago, 300 mg test e
> 150 tren e 40mg of var.


3-4 weeks. Is it 3 or is it 4?


----------



## Theknife (Aug 29, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> That's all you got.
> 
> Ok.
> 
> Wow. You really hurt my feelings here. What did I do to you? You think this is going to add any credibility to your "experience report"?


I ain’t experienced online at all. I’m not bsing. I fuckin bought from the dummest guy in the Internet lol. Prolly injecting motor oil and goat blood.


----------



## Theknife (Aug 29, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> 3-4 weeks. Is it 3 or is it 4?


3 weeks.


----------



## Theknife (Aug 29, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> 3-4 weeks. Is it 3 or is it 4?


I came here for help and got high BP 😂🤣


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 29, 2022)

Theknife said:


> 3 weeks.


3-weeks... on Test E and Tren E.....and youre up 13-15 pounds. 

That's solid!!


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 29, 2022)

Theknife said:


> I came here for help and got high BP 😂🤣


What did you need help with? I didn't see a question.


----------



## Theknife (Aug 29, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> 3-weeks... on Test E and Tren E.....and youre up 13-15 pounds.
> 
> That's solid!!



Yeah so it’s throwing me off. Like I know the guy does business like a fuckin bafoon and I’ll never use him again but is the gear I got, safe? 

Cause I spent 200$ on it and ain’t about to toss it lol unless it’s absolutely necessary.


----------



## Theknife (Aug 29, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> What did you need help with? I didn't see a question.



Well something other than your muscle shop lol y’all made your point. Don’t buy from people like that lmaoo


----------



## snake (Aug 29, 2022)

Theknife said:


> Lmao yeah asked you if they’re shit and already ordered from them you fuckin swine.
> 
> I ain’t getting shit. Just posting my experience like 10 other members recommended I do you fuckin sensitive ass little fairy lol


*Rules*

1. Every member here is valued and appreciated. Everyone is to be respected, debate and discussion is encouraged. Flaming, _name calling_ and childish fighting is not. Public call outs and drama is not tolerated.

Easy coming through the door my friend.


----------



## lifter6973 (Aug 29, 2022)

snake said:


> *Rules*
> 
> 1. Every member here is valued and appreciated. Everyone is to be respected, debate and discussion is encouraged. Flaming, _name calling_ and childish fighting is not. Public call outs and drama is not tolerated.
> 
> Easy coming through the door my friend.


No doubt man. I mean he could have said midget, asshole or a slew of other things but fucking swine?
I don't know why but that one made me laugh


----------



## lifter6973 (Aug 29, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> That's all you got.
> 
> Ok.
> 
> Wow. You really hurt my feelings here. What did I do to you? You think this is going to add any credibility to your "experience report"?


Yes, you are bald, just like a ton of other guys your age. Take that!


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Aug 29, 2022)

He’s a hyper responder! A true genetic outlier


----------



## Theknife (Aug 29, 2022)

*Rules*


snake said:


> 1. Every member here is valued and appreciated. Everyone is to be respected, debate and discussion is encouraged. Flaming, _name calling_ and childish fighting is not. Public call outs and drama is not tolerated.
> 
> Easy coming through the door my friend



Apologies to all.  I’m not an advocate for any lab or shop.


----------



## Theknife (Aug 29, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> Yes, you are bald, just like a ton of other guys your age. Take that!


Lmao me soon. Karma is a bitch.


----------



## Theknife (Aug 29, 2022)

Thebiggestdumbass said:


> He’s a hyper responder! A true genetic outlier


I got time today lol


----------



## snake (Aug 29, 2022)

Theknife said:


> *Rules*
> 
> 
> Apologies to all.  I’m not an advocate for any lab or shop.


You're welcome here but know you're new. It did look like a shill so you can see how you may be called out on that. Maybe it is, maybe not but please follow the rule.


----------



## Theknife (Aug 29, 2022)

snake said:


> You're welcome here but know you're new. It did look like a shill so you can see how you may be called out on that. Maybe it is, maybe not but please follow the rule.


Yes sir. Honestly hoping someone would come out and say “you’ll be all right” or along the lines of that lol. I’m here for a better lab. That’s all. 

I’ll follow all rules from here on out.


----------



## snake (Aug 29, 2022)

Theknife said:


> I’ll follow all rules from here on out.





Theknife said:


> Yes sir. Honestly hoping someone would come out and say “you’ll be all right” or along the lines of that lol._ I’m here for a better lab. That’s all._
> 
> I’ll follow all rules from here on out.


Rules

4. Source Checking: This is not a source board, do not ask anyone for one. This will not be tolerated. We don't know you, do the work and find your own. There is no source checking by staff. If you have a question about a brand or source, post it in the uncensored underground.

You're not off to a good start.

Look, we have a good group of guys here, well for the most part. Maybe just sit down and get involved would help more than look for a sourse. What these guys have to offer will help you way more than any fleeting gear use ever could.


----------



## Theknife (Aug 29, 2022)

snake said:


> Rules
> 
> 4. Source Checking: This is not a source board, do not ask anyone for one. This will not be tolerated. We don't know you, do the work and find your own. There is no source checking by staff. If you have a question about a brand or source, post it in the uncensored underground.
> 
> ...



Yes sir. Understood.


----------



## TODAY (Aug 29, 2022)

Theknife said:


> Yes sir. Understood.


So you understand that we're not a source board

And your only reason for coming here was to find a source




I'm no genius, but it sounds like you might want to find a different board.


----------



## Theknife (Aug 29, 2022)

TODAY said:


> So you understand that we're not a source board
> 
> And your only reason for coming here was to find a source
> 
> ...


Yes sir. Dude said I can learn something so I’ll give it a go here if I’m still allowed.


----------



## TODAY (Aug 29, 2022)

Theknife said:


> Yes sir. Dude said I can learn something so I’ll give it a go here if I’m still allowed.


You're allowed


But we're all bullies here.







Gay bullies.


----------



## Theknife (Aug 29, 2022)

TODAY said:


> You're allowed
> 
> 
> But we're all bullies here.
> ...


Lmao I’ll manage. I won’t be an issue.


----------



## TODAY (Aug 29, 2022)

Theknife said:


> Lmao I’ll manage. I won’t be an issue.


This 5 page thread suggests otherwise but live your bliss I guess


----------



## CJ (Aug 29, 2022)

Theknife said:


> Yes sir. Dude said I can learn something so I’ll give it a go here if I’m still allowed.


You're fine, just realize we have a full spectrum of personalities here, so just roll with the punches.


----------



## Theknife (Aug 29, 2022)

TODAY said:


> This 5 page thread suggests otherwise but live your bliss I guess


It’s not even the 6th page yet, give me a shot.😂🤣


----------



## Theknife (Aug 29, 2022)

CJ said:


> You're fine, just realize we have a full spectrum of personalities here, so just roll with the punches.


Yeah no kiddin. Givin me a run for my money.


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 29, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Yeah they don’t care about personal amounts
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Damn that shits scary


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CJ (Aug 29, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Damn that shits scary
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


.. The 500 pills and four vials of testosterone have a street value of $5,400...

What kind of pills were they, gold nuggets?  🤔


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 29, 2022)

CJ said:


> .. The 500 pills and four vials of testosterone have a street value of $5,400...
> 
> What kind of pills were they, gold nuggets?



Lol I wondered that too


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slabiathan (Aug 29, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Lol I wondered that too
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Seems to match up with yourmuscleshop prices though.


----------



## beefnewton (Aug 29, 2022)

Damn.  I shouldn't have encouraged him.  The editor regrets the error.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 29, 2022)

beefnewton said:


> Damn.  I shouldn't have encouraged him.  The editor regrets the error.



You need to be more jaded and cynical like the rest of us! 🤣


----------



## lifter6973 (Aug 29, 2022)

beefnewton said:


> Damn.  I shouldn't have encouraged him.  The editor regrets the error.


To be fair I told him I never used them and didn't know anyone who had and as far as I knew he would have been the first here to use GenLab or at least admit to it. I also said he should share his experience with the lab and I thought he had just started.
I told him for me yourmuscleshop was shit because of giving out pics of customer shipments with info and the guy is an ahole.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 29, 2022)

So we are ENCOURAGING brand new bright eyed and bushy tailed members to share their experiences. 

Awwww…. So we DO care. That’s sweet. 

Holy crap. That’s a first. It’s always been “contribute to and participate in the community so everyone gets to know you before we give a fuck about what you have to say.” 

A brand new guy is a nobody. He could be a descent guy or he could be a shill. How many shills did Tazz have that posted up a “review” as their first post and then had a meltdown defending the source and were never to be seen again?  

Now we encourage it. Good stuff. We’re sweet.


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 29, 2022)

Fuck this guy honestly. He’s definitely a shill that tried to be slick.
I’ll guarantee they gave him free gear to post a review


----------



## MisterSuperGod (Aug 29, 2022)

Theknife said:


> So the guy doesn’t handle transactions the way y’all want to? That means the worst? You think LE gives a fuck about little piss ants? We’re ants in a jungle full of warriors
> 
> I’d like to see the test on their gear lol.



His unsecure payment methods are the least of his problems. His gear is overpriced, randomly dosed junk that you could produce yourself after reading for 10 minutes in the homebrew section.

On the bright side what you ordered is probably correct. Test is Test etc, but the label claim for dosage is anyone's guess. He doesn't even know because he guessed when he brewed it.


----------



## Theknife (Aug 29, 2022)

MisterSuperGod said:


> His unsecure payment methods are the least of his problems. His gear is overpriced, randomly dosed junk that you could produce yourself after reading for 10 minutes in the homebrew section.
> 
> On the bright side what you ordered is probably correct. Test is Test etc, but the label claim for dosage is anyone's guess. He doesn't even know because he guessed when he brewed it.


thank you. All I needed lol. I’ll do the extra DD on my own labs. Didn’t even know there was forums until I came here lol. 

good customer service, quick delivery and charisma… DOES NOT MEAN THE PRODUCT IS GOOD. What I got from here


----------



## Butch_C (Aug 29, 2022)

Theknife said:


> Yes sir. Honestly hoping someone would come out and say “you’ll be all right” or along the lines of that lol. I’m here for a better lab. That’s all.
> 
> I’ll follow all rules from here on out.


NO ONE here can say you are going to be all right. You purchased drugs from a source who has zero credibility here. All the members here have enough experience to see the signs of a bad source and not touch them. We actually go out of the way to bash every thread he starts in hopes of preventing people like you from purchasing. 

 Now reason number 2 no one here can tell you, you are going to be all right is we do not know your medical history, we do not know what medical issues you may have that have yet to be diagnosed or noticed. We have not seen pre cycle bloodwork or mid cycle bloodwork. We do not know your Blood Pressure or HR.  If you have not gotten an infection yet, that gives a small glimmer of hope that the gear is not dirty but still doesn't speak for what is actually in the vials. You have to understand that you purchased illegal drugs from an UNDERGROUND lab. This could literally be brewed in the same flask the brewer uses to piss in when he can't make it to the bathroom. There is no medical oversite. The only way you know what you have is to send it to a lab for independent testing such as @janoshik  . A lot of sources will send legit stuff the first order hoping you place a bigger second order and then send you bunk or under dosed gear. You need to really spend some time looking and when you think you found a good one, still don't trust them. If you participate and become an asset to the community a lot of times a good source will just sort of fall in your lap. Act like a punk bitch and you will get nowhere.


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 29, 2022)

Theknife said:


> thank you. All I needed lol. I’ll do the extra DD on my own labs. Didn’t even know there was forums until I came here lol.
> 
> good customer service, quick delivery and charisma… DOES NOT MEAN THE PRODUCT IS GOOD. What I got from here


Awesome now use google and find another forum and go there


----------



## MaxPower (Aug 29, 2022)

So guys it looks like the gear actually does give you sides...

-being a little bitch
-being retarded
-being a little retard bitch
-smol pp


----------



## The Phoenix (Aug 29, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> The only thing I will say, they aren’t our muscle shop. Don’t insinuate UG recommends or pushes them, or that any of us do. That’s not real. Hope you learn from your mistakes. Also, Allinshop is one of the oldest selective scammers.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


don't forget Omega!


----------



## The Phoenix (Aug 29, 2022)

Theknife said:


> Bro we’re here to talk about juice not dick.


how old are you?  did you just edit @TODAY post.  You know if you click the up arrow, it will take you to original message and we can see when he really wrote?


----------



## Theknife (Aug 29, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> So we are ENCOURAGING brand new bright eyed and bushy tailed members to share their experiences.
> 
> Awwww…. So we DO care. That’s sweet.
> 
> ...



Thanks for th


Butch_C said:


> NO ONE here can say you are going to be all right. You purchased drugs from a source who has zero credibility here. All the members here have enough experience to see the signs of a bad source and not touch them. We actually go out of the way to bash every thread he starts in hopes of preventing people like you from purchasing.
> 
> Now reason number 2 no one here can tell you, you are going to be all right is we do not know your medical history, we do not know what medical issues you may have that have yet to be diagnosed or noticed. We have not seen pre cycle bloodwork or mid cycle bloodwork. We do not know your Blood Pressure or HR.  If you have not gotten an infection yet, that gives a small glimmer of hope that the gear is not dirty but still doesn't speak for what is actually in the vials. You have to understand that you purchased illegal drugs from an UNDERGROUND lab. This could literally be brewed in the same flask the brewer uses to piss in when he can't make it to the bathroom. There is no medical oversite. The only way you know what you have is to send it to a lab for independent testing such as @janoshik  . A lot of sources will send legit stuff the first order hoping you place a bigger second order and then send you bunk or under dosed gear. You need to really spend some time looking and when you think you found a good one, still don't trust them. If you participate and become an asset to the community a lot of times a good source will just sort of fall in your lap. Act like a punk bitch and you will





The Phoenix said:


> how old are you?  did you just edit @TODAY post.  You know if you click the up arrow, it will take you to original message and we can see when he really wrote?


No shit. You obviously missed what was going on. Sit this one out kid.


----------



## Theknife (Aug 29, 2022)

The Phoenix said:


> how old are you?  did you just edit @TODAY post.  You know if you click the up arrow, it will take you to original message and we can see when he really wrote?


Y’all are ruthless lol.


----------



## The Phoenix (Aug 29, 2022)

Theknife said:


> Y’all are ruthless lol.


am I?  there are some that would differ...


----------



## Theknife (Aug 29, 2022)

The Phoenix said:


> am I?  there are some that would differ...


If I had an asshole, it’s gone. Y’all fucked it outta me.


----------



## Butch_C (Aug 29, 2022)

Theknife said:


> Thanks for th
> 
> 
> No shit. You obviously missed what was going on. Sit this one out kid.


Who was this meant for? Only 3 different posts tagged here


----------



## Theknife (Aug 29, 2022)

MisterSuperGod said:


> His unsecure payment methods are the least of his problems. His gear is overpriced, randomly dosed junk that you could produce yourself after reading for 10 minutes in the homebrew section.
> 
> On the bright side what you ordered is probably correct. Test is Test etc, but the label claim for dosage is anyone's guess. He doesn't even know because he guessed when he brewed it





Butch_C said:


> Who was this meant for? Only 3 different posts tagged here


Idk anymore. Feel like I just got jumped


----------



## Theknife (Aug 29, 2022)

Theknife said:


> 29
> 6’1”
> 219
> Test E Tren E Var 20mg
> ...


How do I edit this lol…


----------



## Trendkill (Aug 29, 2022)

And now he's backtracking and trying to play nice.  Literally the same MO as 4 or 5 other "new members" here.  Same style, verbiage, insults, etc. Fucking waste.


----------



## Theknife (Aug 29, 2022)

Trendkill said:


> And now he's backtracking and trying to play nice.  Literally the same MO as 4 or 5 other "new members" here.  Same style, verbiage, insults, etc. Fucki





Trendkill said:


> And now he's backtracking and trying to play nice.  Literally the same MO as 4 or 5 other "new members" here.  Same style, verbiage, insults, etc. Fucking wast


----------



## Theknife (Aug 29, 2022)

Trendkill said:


> And now he's backtracking and trying to play nice.  Literally the same MO as 4 or 5 other "new members" here.  Same style, verbiage, insults, etc. Fucking waste.


Sorry daddy. Please forgive me.


----------



## MaxPower (Aug 29, 2022)




----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 29, 2022)

Theknife said:


> Sorry daddy. Please forgive me.



You’re a real douche. Get your fat Star Trek loving ass out of here.


----------



## Theknife (Aug 29, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> You’re a real douche. Get your fat Star Trek loving ass out of here.


Damn that was a good one bro. Good job.


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 29, 2022)

Theknife said:


> Damn that was a good one bro. Good job.


Good luck with your mystery oil and compromised information


----------



## Badleroybrown (Aug 29, 2022)

Theknife said:


> Where’s the report? Or is it a “oh I gotta find it” kind of report lol



*BRO YOU CAN SUCK 
A*


----------



## Theknife (Aug 29, 2022)

Badleroybrown said:


> *BRO YOU CAN SUCK
> A*
> View attachment 26947


Damn bro good one.


----------



## Yano (Aug 29, 2022)

Trendkill said:


> And now he's backtracking and trying to play nice.  Literally the same MO as 4 or 5 other "new members" here.  Same style, verbiage, insults, etc. Fucking waste.


passive aggressive bullshit is what it is !!


----------



## hard_gains (Aug 29, 2022)

Theknife said:


> Yeah so it’s throwing me off. Like I know the guy does business like a fuckin bafoon and I’ll never use him again but is the gear I got, safe?
> 
> Cause I spent 200$ on it and ain’t about to toss it lol unless it’s absolutely necessary.


First off you spend 200 on those 3 items? Did you just get one of everything? 😅


----------



## gmacon (Dec 18, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Kinda hard to find a good source when lack any critical thinking skills.
> Funny no member here actually uses them and they advertise here. Nope just one lone moron.
> I’m talking about you btw because I don’t believe you have the mental capacity to understand


Have you guys tested them with a kit?


----------



## BigChief1 (Dec 18, 2022)




----------



## biggerben692000 (Dec 19, 2022)

gmacon said:


> Have you guys tested them with a kit?


A "kit"? Here...take hold of my hand. You're wanting to open that door? You sure? What is it about Palumbos effeminate mannerisms that excites  you youngsters to the point that you're fumbling your debit cards concerned that you'll give away that you're in possession of Schedule 3 aas(hopefully). You're living in the past while funding the lifestyle a cooperating defendant who was convicted of ripping of his followers in one of the most lame schemes the Community had seen up to that point.


----------

